
Show HN: Talk.gg – Simple team chat for gamers - jordanf
http://talk.gg
======
kevin
Unfortunately, we couldn't get this to work at all. dang and I could see each
other and he would pulse every once and awhile, but we never heard one
another, which I'm assuming was supposed to happen. Lack of help or
documentation made me unsure if it was me or you.

I wish there were some links to public chats that I could have joined just to
see.

~~~
jordanf
thanks for checking it out Kevin. Our p2p technology causes these issues
frequently. Sometimes weird NAT settings, firewalls, etc cause it. Would be
interested to hear your thoughts if you (or dang) try it on another network!
j.fulghum@gmail.com

------
futhey
[http://talk.gg/asdfaewfawefwfawefawef](http://talk.gg/asdfaewfawefwfawefawef)
worked for me. I don't often need this, but the name is definitely memorable!

------
Nadya
"Sorry, Hashed has already been taken" (?) strange error message.

Also test room is not loading in the most recent version of Chrome 44. Just
loads infinitely.

------
stockkid
Very useful. How does this work? Any particular libraries or frameworks you
rely on?

